
Mozilla might revoke trust for Dutch CA because of “local dystopian law” - chr1
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/mozilla-wants-to-distrust-dutch-https-provider-because-of-local-dystopian-law/
======
stephenr
Apparently not.
[https://twitter.com/certsimple/status/925682092322754560](https://twitter.com/certsimple/status/925682092322754560)

------
rrobukef
There is an easy circumvention for this: make a digital passport coupled with
the distrusted root CA. To have any official means manually installing the
root CA.

------
s17n
I realize that "dystopian" is in the original title but it's pretty
clickbaity.

